# Uk based peptides suppliers



## meg72 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello, since I live in France and I cannot buy from US (because of custom), can you tell me if there are some legit UK based peptides suppliers? Does "Melanotan Europe" is reliable? Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

Bonjour Meg,

i live in Italy so i have same problems you have 

i used and i am using some UK sources BUT they only sells chinese peptides repriced.

the best would be to order from some affordable US source, 'cause US made peptides are way different.

i think i will try to order some because when i orded other serserch chemicals and sarms they always arrived to me, just have to use a simple letter, it takes the same time to arrive (around 3 weeks) and it's not stopped such as express mails or courriers.

Customs always charged me something on every parcel (the VAT) anyway 

If you really need sources within UK just ask


----------



## meg72 (Apr 24, 2011)

Buongiorno Kalliste  ,

thank you for the reply!! I know US sources are way better, but I really prefer not to risk any custom seizure!! If you can suggest me some trusthworty UK source I'll be really glad!!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

no no you guys dont understand UK sauces are the best take HP sauce for example its spicy, tangy and tastes great on cheese on toast. I know its now made in holland but it beats ketchup any day



So dont be dissing British Sauces ok!


----------



## meg72 (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## meg72 (Apr 24, 2011)

...ops...sorry...I understood now...


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

so UK sauces are G2G Whey??

Funny


----------



## meg72 (Apr 24, 2011)

> Bonjour Meg,
> 
> i live in Italy so i have same problems you have
> 
> ...


How can I contact you?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Kalliste said:


> so UK sauces are G2G Whey??
> 
> Funny


~Mate HP (though made in holland)

Levi Roots

bisto gravy

Colemans mustard all good to go and well dosed.


----------



## meg72 (Apr 24, 2011)

I guess sauces=sources...little calembour, since it is not allowed to ask for sources...


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

i do not have access to personal messages


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

You are talking about controlled drugs which are illegal to sell in the uk. So hit and miss imo


----------



## meg72 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok, it is enough mate. Very funny, indeed...


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

no no 

IF scources does not sells AAS so it's allowed to write about it 



meg72 said:


> I guess sauces=sources...little calembour, since it is not allowed to ask for sources...


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

Peptides are not controlled drungs mate 



Robsta said:


> You are talking about controlled drugs which are illegal to sell in the uk. So hit and miss imo


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Isn't it. I'm pretty sure mt2, gh, igf etc are controlled drugs over here, apart from mt2 as it isn't even a controlled drug yet, but will be.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I may well be wrong though.


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

even we are in different country mate, i dont't think a research product can be a controlled drug in UK.

it's not controlled drug in my country too but here it's different, paptides are not as common so i think they will be controlled in the next future ;-)


----------



## meg72 (Apr 24, 2011)

Kalliste said:


> even we are in different country mate, i dont't think a research product can be a controlled drug in UK.
> 
> it's not controlled drug in my country too but here it's different, paptides are not as common so i think they will be controlled in the next future ;-)


are you sure? :huh: I really do not know in France though


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

in france i almost sure it's like in Italy, Meg 

in my Country it's just a matter of time, they will be illegal when they will be popular, as usual


----------



## meg72 (Apr 24, 2011)

Kalliste said:


> in france i almost sure it's like in Italy, Meg
> 
> in my Country it's just a matter of time, they will be illegal when they will be popular, as usual


Yes, if you are right, in France too it is just a matter of time!! In our contries everything is illegal!! :thumbdown:


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

**** yeah! 



meg72 said:


> Yes, if you are right, in France too it is just a matter of time!! In our contries everything is illegal!! :thumbdown:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I thought growth hormone was a controlled drug. In fact it can be prescribed by doctors so must be.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I thought growth hormone was a controlled drug. In fact it can be prescribed by doctors so must be.


Growth is but I don't think I've seen peptides like MTII or GHRP on controlled lists as long as they're not being sold for human use of course.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GH is a controlled drug in the UK so any naming of websites that sell GH are banned, peptides are. It controlled at the moment


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok HGH is controlled Paul, ok.

and Peptides are not, right? 



Pscarb said:


> GH is a controlled drug in the UK so any naming of websites that sell GH are banned, peptides are. It controlled at the moment


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

How come people can sell them on ebay then? Im confused!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Gh is a peptide is it right?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

So I was right in the first place then?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Was that a typo Paul? Peptides are not controlled at the minute apart from gh???


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Was that a typo Paul? Peptides are not controlled at the minute apart from gh???


Thats what I thought anyways...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Looking that way, not sure tho tbh.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

TheBob said:


> peps are not controlled under part III at the moment... will that change maybe


Lets hope not!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Robsta said:


> Was that a typo Paul? Peptides are not controlled at the minute apart from gh???


peptides are not controlled at the moment under any law hence the reason you see them always printed with "research purposes only" GH on the other hand is controlled and therefore you was right mate.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

TheBob said:


> IMO it comes down to how quick the advisory council identify what they perceive is a substance that a great threat towards public health
> 
> Remember mephedrone , they used emergency powers
> 
> ...


I think youve got a point. But of course mephedrone was being abused by teenage kids whereas the only peptide Ive seen being abused is melanotan! haha

Orange kids all over my town!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Like some pro-hormones the GH re-leasers and pulsers are not illegal in the states.

GH is but not IGF-1 for instance.

I can buy GHRP-2 and 6 as well as a bunch of stuff legally.

Even the SARM I bought says "For Research Purposes Only Not for Human Consumption"

Even they will not suggest dose, that is the way around it.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

dusher said:


> I think youve got a point. But of course mephedrone was being abused by teenage kids whereas the only peptide Ive seen being abused is melanotan! haha
> 
> Orange kids all over my town!


Fcuk me, where you live, wonka land or Oz?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Hacksii, on another point have you been a member here for around 8 years?

I saw you where one of the posters back in 2004

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/169928-what-uk-muscle-use-look-like-2003-a.html


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I think Scot has been on here since '03. You'd get less time for killing someone lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Robsta said:


> I think Scot has been on here since '03. You'd get less time for killing someone lol


lol, not in the States:lol:

I cant believe you can go back and see all the archives.

Just goes to show you, don't write anything down that could come back and haunt you.

Even my profile pic I have long lost.

I wish I looked that good again, I might even get lucky.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Fcuk me, where you live, wonka land or Oz?


no mate, newcastle. Need I say more.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Lol, I bet Geordie shore has killed you guys up there ain't it?


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

i do think the same, for every country within EU Community.



TheBob said:


> IMO it comes down to how quick the advisory council identify what they perceive is a substance that a great threat towards public health
> 
> Remember mephedrone , they used emergency powers
> 
> ...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

So is mephedrone banned in France and Italy then mate?


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

of course!

anyway i was reffering to his second half of answer:

"Peps not in same league however as they become more popular & readily available they might pop up in the radar .

Wait and see"

;-)


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I didn't know that. I thought the Sun's mass hysteria had caused it to be banned.....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

yeah, probably......How many carked due to it, anyone know?

I tried it and thought it was awesome. Never been so horny in my life


----------

